# Working Visa without a Job Offer



## lausylooloo (May 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am from Australia and wanting to come back to Canada this year so am in the middle of applying through the CIC website as I already have my Conditional Acceptance Letter (just waiting on my police check etc)...
I worked in Canada in 2009/2010 for a year and now want to return again, but the application process has changed since then!

I do not have a job lined up as yet, will just be finding one when I get there.

Am I able to apply for my Work Permit without a Job offer letter?

On the online form that is to be filled out, there is a field that is mandatory under 'Details of Intended Work' where you have to fill out what your occupation will be?

Can I just put 'UNKNOWN' in there or MUST I have a job offer?

Any help would be appreciated!
Don't want to lodge my application and it be rejected!

Cheers


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you're not coming on an IEC visa you will need a job offer from a company that has a LMO approval to hire you.


----------



## lausylooloo (May 14, 2013)

Yeah it is an IEC Visa, but the form requires me to fill out that section??


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lausylooloo said:


> Yeah it is an IEC Visa, but the form requires me to fill out that section??


I would write "IEC VISA, details still unknown"


----------



## lausylooloo (May 14, 2013)

Thanks Auld Yin! Will do that!

(Its strange as I don't have to fill out the employer details etc, but that field is coming up as mandatory when I try an validate the form).

Thanks again


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

lausylooloo said:


> Yeah it is an IEC Visa, but the form requires me to fill out that section??


If its the WHV paper work that you need to fill out then that part is grey out...well atleast our was grey out before sending it off.

WHV you dont need a job lined up before hand, this visa gives you freedom to move around Canada, not contracts, you can leave you job anytime you want


----------



## lausylooloo (May 14, 2013)

GRETZKY427 said:


> If its the WHV paper work that you need to fill out then that part is grey out...well atleast our was grey out before sending it off.
> 
> WHV you dont need a job lined up before hand, this visa gives you freedom to move around Canada, not contracts, you can leave you job anytime you want


Thanks GRETZKY427!

I know they just did an update on the form last week so Im not sure if it has changed? (The whole process has changed a lot since I did it in 2009)!!

The heading on the Form that I am filling outis ‘Application for Work Permit Made outside of Canada’. This is the link you get given once you answer the question about whether you are eligible to apply etc

Down the page after all the personal details etc, there is a section called ‘DETAILS OF INTENDED WORK IN CANADA’.
Question 1 is ‘What Type of Work Permit are you applying for’ and I selected the option ‘International Experience Canada (Working Holiday)’ from the drop down list….and this didn’t grey out any of the Employer Details underneath?

Then the next questions after that are about Details of your prospective employer and to attach a copy of your letter of offer (these fields are not coming up as mandatory)
The only fields that is coming up in Red as Mandatory when I try and validate the form is Question 4 ‘My Occupation will be’ and ‘Brief Description of Duties’??? Im so confused!!

Think I will just put in what Auld Yin suggested and hope for the best? (still just waiting for my police check to come back, so have a week or so to work out if this is incorrect or not)


----------



## Ikm85 (Jun 16, 2013)

*"Unknown" will suffice*

Hi there,

I just got my WH visa a few weeks ago. 
I listed "unknown" wherever that was required to fill in about my employer as said in other website's instruction. Mine was approved that way, so it should work.
(If I'm correct, we are not supposed to have any job arrangements before entering the country with WH visa, so it's a question why they have that space in application) 

I was also once denied for not submitting the stamped pages of my passport,
but as soon as i received that denial letter, i applied again with correct information and voila! they approved it with no charges. So don't worry if you didn't submit documents all correctly, they should tell you and give you another chance. 
(Although it was quite shocking when I was denied the first time  

Good luck on your WH!

Ikm


----------

